# Elon just replied to me !



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

*
Elon Musk replied <breath> to me <breath> for real today on Twitter ! ! ! *
History made. 

I asked if K.I.T.T. like Artificial Intelligence would be coming to Tesla cars anytime soon - because I want a lil' computer dude I can talk to in my Performance Model 3. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023653902011572230
His reply was short & sweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023661157247201280


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

And I thought it was cool that Maye Musk likes my Retweet. This takes the cake!!


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

JMON said:


> *Elon Musk replied <breath> to me <breath> for real today on Twitter ! ! ! *
> History made.
> 
> I asked if K.I.T.T. like Artificial Intelligence would be coming to Tesla cars anytime soon - because I want a lil' computer dude I can talk to in my Performance Model 3.
> ...


Electrek picked this story up:

https://electrek.co/2018/07/29/tesla-kitt-like-artificial-intelligence-elon-musk/


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

JMON said:


> Electrek picked this story up:
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/07/29/tesla-kitt-like-artificial-intelligence-elon-musk/


All in a days work for J-Man! (Not to be confused with Landman <- yes I perused your other tweets, the Landman one is amazing!)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I was very excited when I saw this tweet! I definitely look forward to some new easer eggs!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JMON said:


> Electrek picked this story up:
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/07/29/tesla-kitt-like-artificial-intelligence-elon-musk/


I love Fred's uncanny ability to create an entire article from a one-word tweet.


----------



## Russell (Sep 27, 2017)

Elon was kidding right?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Russell said:


> Elon was kidding right?


Elon doesn't kid.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005577738332172289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810108760010043392


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Russell said:


> Elon was kidding right?


wanna bet ?


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

garsh said:


> I love Fred's uncanny ability to create an entire article from a one-word tweet.


Count Zack & Jesse of Now you Know in that group too:


----------

